# Tried to set up tank for breeding



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Noticed two of my reds going quite black, so I popped them in their own tank in the hope that they might spawn. Would anyone agree that this looks like breeding colours?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

looks hopeful to me


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Yea, I'd say that's pretty dark and a good sign. What size tank did you pop them into?


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

48x15x24h Have put only a square of fake plant on the bottom. I have seen them sorta flicking the gravel with their sides? But they havent dug any holes yet.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

steveo said:


> 48x15x24h Have put only a square of fake plant on the bottom. I have seen them sorta flicking the gravel with their sides? But they havent dug any holes yet.


here are tank shots


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

steveo said:


> 48x15x24h Have put only a square of fake plant on the bottom. I have seen them sorta flicking the gravel with their sides? But they havent dug any holes yet.


here are tank shots
View attachment 153420

View attachment 153421

[/quote]
nice tank. i like the aquascaping. what plants are those?


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint the background is a stick on one the plants in the gravel are fake. I dont have time to mess about with live plants and stuff.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

steveo said:


> Sorry to disappoint the background is a stick on one the plants in the gravel are fake. I dont have time to mess about with live plants and stuff.


Ah man, haha.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks nice to me, I would definitely drop something in the tank so that it's not all open though. Anything to divide the tank a bit would (IMO) greatly increase your chances of them breeding. I find p's don't like to breed soo much if the tank is open.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

I will try that thanks.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Looks nice to me, I would definitely drop something in the tank so that it's not all open though. Anything to divide the tank a bit would (IMO) greatly increase your chances of them breeding. I find p's don't like to breed soo much if the tank is open.


you know whats crazy I thought the same thing but as soon and I took everything out of my tank and did a water change with in 5 days I had eggs...I don't know if it was just the right time or if it was that I took everything out?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe yours are just really horny







I have little clearings then boundaries and after I feed, water change, play some Barry Manilow I can have eggs in 24 hours usually. Glad that it worked out for you cause it will be alot easier to remove the eggs this way!


----------

